# New Grips for CZ 75 B



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Just got these in, http://dnmars.43i.net/?content=Items for SALE , did them they are nice $25 a set...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They sure to make the whole package come together. I for one like wood stocks on my guns as I think it gives them more character. They add beauty also. If a gun looks good and feels good for me I can most of the time shoot it good. You have one very good combination there Lawnman. Good luck.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Baldy said:


> They sure to make the whole package come together. I for one like wood stocks on my guns as I think it gives them more character. They add beauty also. If a gun looks good and feels good for me I can most of the time shoot it good. You have one very good combination there Lawnman. Good luck.


Baldy , they are nice , the guy is in Budapest that made them , you should have heard my wife she called me and said what the hell did you order from Budapest:smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*I understand...*



Lawnman380 said:


> Baldy , they are nice , the guy is in Budapest that made them , you should have heard my wife she called me and said what the hell did you order from Budapest:smt082


:mrgreen: ROTFLMAO!!!:smt023 How well I know what you mean.:smt023


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Those are very nice grips. I particularly like the checkered set.


----------



## nepaguy (Mar 23, 2007)

*grips*

Dennis makes great grips. Not just for the CZ.

http://dnmars.43i.net/


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

nepaguy said:


> Dennis makes great grips. Not just for the CZ.
> 
> http://dnmars.43i.net/


 Yea !!! I'm ordering some for my S&W. Thanks Frank


----------

